# Wake-on-LAN



## Chuck Pelto (Jan 22, 2006)

How does one send a Wake-on-LAN packet to a computer on a LAN, using applications such as Terminal or some other item that comes installed in the Mac OS X?

I'm on 10.4.4.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.jibble.org/wake-on-lan/

Seems simple enough... a Google search for "send wake-on-lan packet" reveals a lot of information about it.  I don't know of anything Mac-specific to do this, though... maybe something in Mac OS X Server or... ?


----------

